
ClojureCUDA – A Clojure library for GPU programming - dragandj
http://clojurecuda.uncomplicate.org/
======
ThisIsSavo
It's so cool that you released this library. I suppose that it works better on
Nvidia than your ClojureCL library?

~~~
dragandj
Actually, I doubt that performance itself will be much different, since
ClojureCL/OpenCL is quite good, even on Nvidia.

The main benefits of using ClojureCUDA over ClojureCL may be some CUDA-
specific functionality, and access to CUDA libraries such as cuBLAS, cuFFT,
and cuDNN from Clojure.

